# roof 2x4 rafters. Is it possible to add a dormer?



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You, my friend, need a structural engineer.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

No, just a competent carpenter/builder.

I had this, the dormer had its own wall, below dormer, to transfer the load to the floor. Pretty simple if your design can accommodate it. Essentially, the knee wall returns into the dormer.


----------



## rickmatthys (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I stopped by and talked with buiding permit folks on the way in to work this morn. 

I'm making a small shed dormer in back and small gable dormer in front. Looks like for the shed dormer, I can use Briks idea. For the gables, he wants me to sister the rafters with 2x6. I'll prob just sister the entire roof with 2x6 since it's a small house, and will help with insulating. 

Thanks again!


----------

